# San Diego herps -- rattlesnakes and others



## moloch05 (Apr 15, 2010)

On the way home from Peru in February, I stopped in at San Diego, California, for a few days to visit with my family. I have not lived there for many years and I had forgotten how mild the winters can be. It definitely was warmer than an equivalent month here in Wollongong.

While there, I looked up Jeff Lemm who is a herpetologist at the San Diego Wildlife Park. I have communicated with him on FieldHerpForum over the years and have enjoyed his fabulous reptile photos. Jeff kindly invited me along while he checked his board lines in a portion of the park. 

The day began cool and overcast but this burned off by mid-morning and the temps were pleasantly warm. 

Here are photos of the habitat where Jeff has his board lines. The area is mostly covered with coastal sage and chaparral. 












... Jeff in action:






... a cute little California Kingsnake (_Lampropholis getula_). This one was striped but most have rings.










... Ring-necked Snakes (_Diadophis punctatus_) are such colourful little animals. I love the way that they coil their tail like a corkscrew so that the bright orange ventral surface is exposed:











Jeff was excited to find this young Coachwhip (_Masticophis flagellum_). Overall, it is a common species but for some reason it is scarce at the wild animal park. 






Red Diamond Rattlesnake (_Crotalus ruber_) -- these coastal animals are so dull. When I was young, I saw much more brightly coloured animals closer to the desert. This species is placid.









... its tail was wet and did not make a rattle at all:







Southern Pacific Rattlesnake (_Crotalus oreganus_) -- I was never a big fan of these snakes. They were easily excited and all too ready to bite. Jeff said that their venom can be quite potent. Jeff indicated that this was one of the most common snakes in the park.
















We found a couple of these Southern Alligator Lizards (_Elgaria multicarinata_).










... it was a looong time since I last saw one of these Granite Night Lizards (_Xantusia henshawi_):







I enjoyed the skinks ... almost felt like home. They were numerous and included these Western Skinks (_Plestiodon skiltonianus_):










... and a Gilbert's Skink (_Plestiodon gilberti_):






Western Fence Lizards (_Sceloporus occidentalis_) were common:










Side-blotched Lizard (_Uta stansburiana_) were also a frequent sight under the boards:






Red Monkey Flower:






I really enjoyed the tour of the iguana breeding facilities. These were lovely animals. I can't remember, however, which were Jamaican iguana (_Cyclura collei_), Anegada Island iguana (_Cyclura pinguis_)

Grand Cayman Blue Iguana (_Cyclura lewisi_): a rare but beautiful iguana.











Anegada Ground Iguana, (_Cyclura pinguis_):






Jamaican Iguana (_Cyclura collei_): 






Fat and friendly Gitmo. Gitmo is a Cuban Rock Iguana (_Cyclura nubila_):






... another _C. nubila_, but this one was a grump and would bite:






My family and I visited the San Diego Zoo one day. I was quite disappointed by the reptile display. I remembered many more species when I last visited in the '70's.

Suricates are always cuties:






My wife, younger daughter and family at a restaurant in the zoo:







Regards,
David


----------



## Retic (Apr 15, 2010)

You've got a pretty crappy life haven't you David :lol:
Wonderful shots as always, I love North American (and South American) species especially the colubrids, that striped Cali King is beautiful and is strictly speaking L.g.californiae. 
I really don't know what to say about the Iguanas, they are just magnificent. 
I'm very jealous.


----------



## cris (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice pics  AMERICA ___ YEAH :lol:


----------



## dottyback (Apr 15, 2010)

10/10 thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 15, 2010)

i would kill for an iguana, theyre soo cute!!

great pix, the striped kingsnake is incredible!!

is the western fence lizard playing dead? awesome belly colours!!


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 16, 2010)

Awesome pics and thanks for sharing


----------



## solar 17 (Apr 16, 2010)

*USA Pics*



Bredlislave said:


> Awesome pics and thanks for sharing


 
DITTO......solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 16, 2010)

The western fence lizard is a bizarre looking animal, so is the alligator lizard.
Great pics David as usual.
That grumpy iggy looks like he dosnt take any guff.


----------



## Vincey (Apr 16, 2010)

Cuban Rock Iguana (_Cyclura nubila_): 

I WANT ONE, haha. They're freakin' awesome!

Very nice pics, jealous.


----------



## moloch05 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks, everyone.

Chris,
The Sceloporus was mesmerized. I placed it on the ground on its back and it did not move for several minutes. I wanted to take a photo of the colourful ventral surface.

Baz,
You are correct about the second nubila. Jeff said that it had lived on the military base at Guantanamo Bay ("Gitmo") in Cuba but it would become a nuisance during the breeding season. At that time, it would attack anyone who ventured too close to it. Fortunately, instead of killing it, it was deported to the detention centre at the wildlife animal park. I suppose that I would be grumpy, too.

Regards,
David


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 16, 2010)

good stuff as always, thanks for sharing.
cheers


----------



## krusty (Apr 17, 2010)

thats so cool,thanks for all the realy nice pics.


----------

